
F - csentropy
http://founderpools.com
======
jennstarr
Shaan Puri has a podcast called My First Million and he talks about a concept
really similar to this. He's active on Twitter. You may try to get him to look
at it.

~~~
csentropy
Thank you! Will check it out.

------
sshamoon
Fascinating. 3 points: 1\. Site loads a bit slow 2\. Do I need to be an
accredited investor? 3\. How is value assessed?

~~~
csentropy
1\. Thanks, we are working on it 2. Yes 3. Based on the value of your stock,
determined by fair market value and other assets you hold

~~~
geoburke
Accreditation is easily achieved just by having raised money for your company.
A founder who owns 20% and raised at a $5M cap/valuation meets the $1M asset
threshold.

------
geoburke
I'm one of the founders behind Founderpool. This is one of 10 or 12 best ideas
our team has come up with ;)

------
BlockchainMike
This is a really cool way for founders to work together. Would it be organized
into rounds or a general pool?

~~~
csentropy
Its organized in rounds, but current pool members can invite other startups in
with a unanimous consent.

------
asparagus123
Great idea & looks super interesting. there must be something like this that
already exists?

~~~
csentropy
We didn't find any, so we had to build it. Thank you for the feedback

------
calmessense
Is there a voting mechanism? who picks the companies

~~~
csentropy
It's peer selection based on ranking. We are moving to a version of Gale-
Shapley stable algorithm for pool construction

------
tskweres
serial entrepreneurs will love this, interested to know how cashing out will
work

~~~
csentropy
disbursements will happen at exit or liquidity event. If a company gets
acquired, proceeds go to pool members pro rata. Stock distributions if it IPOs

